# Chicken breasts



## gnatboy911 (Jan 29, 2017)

Well, last night was venison roast. Tonight was chicken breast. Coated 2 with Weber Zesty Lemon seasoning, added a couple tbs of butter, sealed it up in a ziploc and put it in the fridge. Meat went in at 5pm @ 145. Cooked for 2hrs. Pulled it out, juice from the bag went into a saucepan with some lime juice, capers, and a squeeze of honey. Chicken went on a screaming hot grill for about 1 minute per side. I should have given the chicken a quick spray of cooking spray to keep it from sticking.

Chicken was outstanding. Very tender and juicy all the way through. Wife loved it.













20170129_112326.jpg



__ gnatboy911
__ Jan 29, 2017






Put this in the fridge then pulled it out to cook later. I figure if chicken goes on sale I could get a bunch and vacuum seal and freeze this way so they are ready to go.

Sorry, no pics of the meal...Too hungry.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 30, 2017)

Great job!

Sounds delicious!

Al


----------

